# Top 5 Favorite Musical Artists



## buddikins (Aug 20, 2010)

Nightwish

Lacuna Coil

Katatonia

Disturbed

Amanda Palmer / Dresden Dolls


----------



## Ormazd (Jan 26, 2010)

Fools Garden
Carbon Leaf
Blackmore's Night
Jakalope
Squirrel Nut Zippers

(not in order)


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

1. Linkin park
2. Serj Tankian
3. System of a Down
4. Johan Sebastian Bach
5. Jonathan Coulton (the guy who wrote the Portal song)


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

miles davis
my bloody valentine
jneiro jarel
slowdive
ludwig van beethoven
hm:tricky,nujabes,five deez(fat jon)


----------



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

1. the cat empire
2. franz ferdinand
3. mozart
4. lilly allen/camo emerald
5. everything that sounds good


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

UPDATED LIST 
(my favorite anything is ephemeral)

Artists:

-Tenhi
-Forseti
-Agalloch
-Gojira
-Wolves in the Throne Room

Composers:

-Mozart
-Beethoven
-Shostakovich
-Verdi
-Liszt


----------



## DevislAnegel54 (Oct 19, 2010)

Dead Can Dance
Godspeed You! Black Emperor
Blut Aus Nord
Slowdive
Burial


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

This... is... hard.

These aren't in order. Some are for nostalgic reasons.

Jack's Mannequin / Something Corporate (same dude so I'm counting them as one)
My Favorite Highway
Anberlin
Paramore
Florence & The Machine


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

This is a little too hard. For right now:

1. Saves the Day
2. UnderOATH
3. Haste the Day
4. Thrice
5. Oasis


----------



## Parttime muse (Feb 8, 2010)

1.Superchick (if you don't know them, you MUST see them in concert; that's some good rock music playin' right there)
2.Flyleaf
3.Fireflight
4.Group 1 Crew (they're like Black Eyed Peas, but ten times better; they're from Guatamala)
5.Anberlin


----------



## SlowMovingStorm (Jan 12, 2011)

Abigail Williams
Black Sun Aeon
System Of A Down
Fear Factory
Dimmu Borgir

Not in any particular order...


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

At the moment: Christina Aguilera, Kid Cudi, Kanye West, Justin Timberlake, and Coldplay are my favorite artists.


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

Muse
The Knife
Kanye West
Bowie
The Cure


----------



## Socrates (Feb 1, 2010)

1. Megadeth
2. Entombed
3. Autopsy
4. Electric Wizard
5. Baroness


----------



## Blanco (Dec 23, 2010)

1. Neil Young
2. The Clash
3. Radiohead
4. Gang of Four 
5. Modest Mouse/ Dinosaur Jr./ Pink Floyd/ ... I can't really decide


----------



## Lycannihilation (Jan 17, 2011)

Disarmonia Mundi
Insomnium
Be'Lakor
Raised Fist
Kamelot


----------



## Beta Male (Feb 3, 2011)

1. Cats and Cats and Cats
2. Cynic
3. Ronald Jenkees
4. Coheed and Cambria
5. God is an Astronaut


----------



## HorribleAesthete (Aug 5, 2010)

1. Bob Dylan
2. Leonard Cohen
3. Tom Waits 
4. Souad Massi
5. Toadies


----------



## Jack Pat (Feb 8, 2011)

1.) Jimi Hendrix/ Velvet Underground (tied)
2.) Throbbing Gristle
3.) Xiu Xiu
4.) Led Zeppelin
5.) Henry Cow


----------



## mickey (Jan 7, 2011)

The Libertines, The Sex Pistols, Led Zeppelin, Queen, The Smashing Pumpkins


----------

